# Siamese or Burmese Cats Wanted 8+ years



## lisapc (Feb 20, 2012)

We have recently lost or Chocolate burmese Quigley and are looking to adopt either 2 siamese or burmese cats of 8 years or over. Do you know of any ? Will travel upto 50 miles (in Essex). Thanks Lisa


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you looked at the breed club sites?


----------



## lisapc (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I have thank you. Cant find any available at the moment


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Daft question, but why do you want them to be over 8 years old? You would be able to get some ex breeding queens most probably but they would be more like 5 years old.


----------



## lisapc (Feb 20, 2012)

We plan to retire in the next 7 or 8 years and go travelling. We wouldnt be able to do this if we still had aniimals


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You could try looking on preloved or pets 4 homes websites.
Good luck in your search.
Also well done for planning a head.
We want more Holidays when we retire but can't live without cats so big problem
I know when we get too old we will foster


----------



## lisapc (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, Ive already been looking there, but will continue to do so


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue she has both Burmese and Siamese in at the moment she just hasn't had time to put them on her website yet

Also try
Asian cats looking for new homes, Asian Group Cat Society Welfare and Rescue
Burmese Cat Club
Burmese Cat Society Welfare and Rescue
bombayandasianselfbreedclub.org
www.orientalcatassociation.org | Oriental Cat Association.
U.K.Siamese cat Rescue,rehoming and welfare,neuter,lost,found

SIAMESE: LILAC POINT SIAMESE CAT SOCIETY - RESCUE
Tel: 01277 622734

SIAMESE: SEAL POINT SIAMESE CAT CLUB - RESCUE (SUSSEX)
Tel: 01903 744301
SIAMESE CAT ASSOCIATION - RESCUE (SUFFOLK)
Tel: 01895 252897 or 01359 259652
SIAMESE CAT SOCIETY of SCOTLAND - RESCUE (SCOTLAND)
Tel: 01546 886392 (please call after 7pm - thank you!)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.siamese-scotland.co.uk/Welfare & Rescue.html
SIAMESE RESCUE (CARDIFF & S. WALES)
Tel: 01443 673493
SIAMESE RESCUE (N.W. ENGLAND)
Tel: 0114 272 5318
SIAMESE RESCUE (N.E. ENGLAND)
Tel: 01388 835585
SIAMESE: MIDSHIRES SIAMESE CAT ASSOCIATION 
Tel: 01530 263343
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Midshires Siamese Cat Association, based in the Midlands, UK and affiliated with the GCCF
SIAMESE RESCUE (READING AREA)
Tel: 01189 666239
Email: [email protected]


----------



## lisapc (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the extensive list. There are a few there that I hadnt tried, I'll get on to it now. Thank you for posting them for me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No problem, good luck


----------



## melyd (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello

If you go to the Burmese Cat Club rehoming site and look at the ad for a new home for a family of 3 you will see a photo of my babies. 2 girls and a boy. I am hoping to emmigrate in May so desperate to find a special home before I can leave. They all 7 years old.

I have always had 2 burmese before and now 3, I can honestly say I find no difference in taking care of them...you just need a big lap for them to snuggle up to.

I am rehoming them through the Burmese Cat Club so please get in touch. They are in Birmingham with me but if you travel up to see them I will always bring them to you once home checks carried out etc.

They are beautiful, take a look and get back to me either here or through the cat club.

Regards
Melyd


----------



## cebailey (Apr 3, 2012)

Melyd

Have you had much interest from people who want to give your 3 cats a new home? My family have always owned burmese and I absolutely adore them. I have not been in a position to have a cat until now but I now have flexible working hours and am desperate to finally have a cat or cats in my life! I am not in any rush but just thought I would make tenative enquiries.

We live in Nottingham and although we aren't in the centre, I can't claim we are rural. We have large garden and a cat flap already fitted!

I wondered if any of the cats have any existing health conditions which may prevent me from gaining insurance?

Are they micro-chipped?

Just as and aside, are there financial constraints or circumstances preventing you from taking the cats with you? I used to be a Pet Travel Consultant and could give you some good advice on taking the cats with you!

Anyway, drop me a line if you get the chance. I would like to know how you get on.

Thanks 

Charlie (Charlotte)


----------



## MelMac (Mar 2, 2013)

lisapc said:


> We have recently lost or Chocolate burmese Quigley and are looking to adopt either 2 siamese or burmese cats of 8 years or over. Do you know of any ? Will travel upto 50 miles (in Essex). Thanks Lisa


Hi,

I am not sure where you are in your search but I unfortunately have a female burmese (light brown) that I need to rehome. Morpeth is just over 8 years old born 11.11.03. I have had her and her sister since they were kittens and they were the best of friends until about 18 months ago. We were away at the time so we are not sure what happened but they no longer get along. They are prone to fighting each other on a daily basis. They are both fine on their own, just not together. I have tried everything from prosaic for cats to pheromone diffusers and the vet has confirmed that their behaviour is not health related. The issue has lately gotten worse with Morpeth taking to not using the litter tray. The reason I believe she is not using her litter tray all the time is that she is nervous that the other cat is going to attach her. I am very sad to have to rehome her but it is not much of a life for either of them in this current state.

For reference although she can be stand offishes she does love to sit on laps and is very affectionate when she feels comfortable with someone. She does not like load noises so a busy house would not be good.

If you are interested please let me know I would be happy to send you photos or even meet. I live in London.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I really hope you all can help each other and your cats can find homes.


----------

